

Welcome to the Age of the Upgrade - simbolit
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/31/5261042/welcome-to-the-age-of-the-upgrade

======
simbolit
Also relevant to this: the 2009 Louis CK "everything is amazing and nobody is
happy" skit

[http://vimeo.com/77899816](http://vimeo.com/77899816)

[http://techcrunch.com/2009/03/04/revisiting-louis-
cks-%E2%80...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/03/04/revisiting-louis-
cks-%E2%80%9Ceverythings-amazing-nobodys-happy%E2%80%9D/)

